
Vim – Should You Still Use Vim? - koalakinger
https://matthewmullin.io/should-i-use-vim/
======
syrrim
>it’s surprisingly rare that I find myself editing only one file at a time.

Vim can edit multiple files at once.

>Most of my time is spent flipping between multiple files, ctrl clicking into
function calls, cutting code out of one file and pasting it into a new one

Also, look into ctags

~~~
sloum
Right? You'd think two weeks in Vim would have gotten at least `:vsplit
/file/path` worked out... or at least `:buffers`. That said, he does not seem
to be a terminal oriented guy so there are likely compounding effects here
rather than just needing to learn Vim.

------
themew
Nano all the way... Always liked Nano better than Vim, but nice to have a
choice.

~~~
sloum
I would argue that the two editors are completely and totally different in
focus, ability, and approach. Nano works for editing a quick file or writing
an e-mail in Alpine... but is not really functional for full time code editing
at all, in my opinion. That said, I'd love to be shown how I am wrong about
nano. It seems pretty ubiquitous around my workplace where most of the
developers did not grow up at the command line...

